# Man  seeking purpose, 6'0, 160lbs, not interested in a long term relationship



## DCG (Jun 18, 2014)

I would say hello, but I'm avoiding cliches like the plague. I'm an early twenty-something who went to college for a minute and can spell, but beyond that I'm afraid I have no education whatsoever. However, it was a great crash course in everything I didn't know I don't know, and I'm still figuring all of that out. After balancing the check-book the other day, it turns out I'm just going to have to go hungry for knowledge. 

I love reading. My favorite authors are Camus, Vonnegut, Lovecraft, Kerouac and I'm just now exploring the poetry of T.S Eliot. Most of what I'm writing now is an exploration of absurdist philosophy. It's been the inspiration for the last five years of my life. Sometimes I'm more concerned with pretty sentences than content, but I'm working on that. I look forward to reading fellow writers and developing with this community. It seems very active and productive and these things are good.

Thank you
a pretentious twenty-something

P.S 
If you're looking for my introduction, I didn't write it in this post script. It's actually the paragraphs displayed above.

P.P.S
No introduction to be found here either.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome, Pretentious twenty-something! Absurdist philosophy, hm?  That's a new one. I'm Bishop, I write about aliens and the shooting that occurs in space. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## DCG (Jun 18, 2014)

The shooting that occurs in space sounds absolutely enthralling. I know some things about space, and I'd imagine it's large enough for some shooting to occur there. If you were to recommend some of your work to me, what would it be?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 18, 2014)

DCG said:


> The shooting that occurs in space sounds absolutely enthralling. I know some things about space, and I'd imagine it's large enough for some shooting to occur there. If you were to recommend some of your work to me, what would it be?



I have yet to see Bishop actually write anything (even outside his normal Sci Fi comfort zone) that wasn't very good.

Welcome to the forums. 

I'm one of the friendly neighborhood staff members so if you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to message e and I'll be happy to help.:- )


----------



## Bishop (Jun 19, 2014)

DCG said:


> The shooting that occurs in space sounds absolutely enthralling. I know some things about space, and I'd imagine it's large enough for some shooting to occur there. If you were to recommend some of your work to me, what would it be?



Though unpublished, I've written two full novels, and two half novels. As for stuff you can actually read right now, people seemed to enjoy my noire piece for last month's LM competition! That one's not sci-fi, so if you want an excerpt from my one of my novels, check out this here. It's changed a little since that posting, but it's still a sample of my fairly recent writing. 



T.S.Bowman said:


> I have yet to see Bishop actually write anything (even outside his normal Sci Fi comfort zone) that wasn't very good.



You stop it, you flatterer you.

But enough about Bishop. You'll see a lot of me in the forums, I'm like a bad virus.


----------



## DCG (Jun 19, 2014)

Alas, I don't have permission to view the page. I'll find your work though!
Congrats on the novels! I'm focusing on short stories right now. Someday I'll write a novel, but right now it just seems like a lofty goal.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 19, 2014)

DCG said:


> Alas, I don't have permission to view the page. I'll find your work though!
> Congrats on the novels! I'm focusing on short stories right now. Someday I'll write a novel, but right now it just seems like a lofty goal.



You'll have permission after you make ten posts.


----------



## DCG (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok. I'll try to make them as legitimate at possible. I'm looking for some work to critique.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome DCG nice to have you here, mmmm TS Eliot . . .  sweet!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 19, 2014)

> Man  seeking purpose, 6'0, 160lbs, not interested in a long term relationship



Well, we do hope you'll develop a long term relationship with us.  Welcome to the site.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 19, 2014)

You want a porpoise? What are you - kinky? Welcome anyway, they don't seem to mind them weird on here. Nobody bites either, look forward to seeing your stuff.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome! I look forward to seeing your stuff around here, and I'm sure that this place will be of help to you.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. A good list of dead guys you like to read there. _On The Road _is one of those books that sticks with you for life.

It's good to see another short story writer around these parts.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I may have to try my hand at a couple of short stories, I have a couple of them started but I haven't looked at them in a while.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi DCG,
don't worry about Bish, He is still Jazzed on winning an award. I think it was from the American Undertakers Guild, for thinking outside the box.

Welcome in and put your feet up. Have a great time and I will see ya round.


----------



## 84Buckeye (Jun 19, 2014)

HaHa.. That's great! Welcome.


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

Pretentious twenty somethings are my favourite. Freshly released into the wild, darting wildly in all directions, laughing in the wrong spots,:scratch: bring them on.:welcoming:

Your list of favourite authors does look solid though.:grin:


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome. You've got the right idea about making those first ten posts critiquing other people's work. That goes a long way to getting replies on your own. Hope you stick around, there's a lot to learn here.


----------



## DCG (Jun 20, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Welcome DCG nice to have you here, mmmm TS Eliot . . .  sweet!



I memorized the first three stanzas of _The Love Song of J. Alfred Prufrock. _I love that poem very much. 



Gumby said:


> Well, we do hope you'll develop a long term relationship with us.  Welcome to the site.



I intend to! I meant more along the lines of with a purpose. My friends frequently chastise me for my constantly shifting interests. I'll be all about the work of Camus one week, and then watching all of everything Andy Kaufman ever did the next. Life is too fascinating not to explore everything.



Paulbee said:


> You want a porpoise? What are you - kinky? Welcome anyway, they don't seem to mind them weird on here. Nobody bites either, look forward to seeing your stuff.



I was really hoping for some biting actually, and yes. Very kinky. That Sisyphus stuff? Shit, I roll my rocks up a hill every day in my Buick rocket-ship from Craigslist.  



aliveatnight said:


> Welcome! I look forward to seeing your stuff around here, and I'm sure that this place will be of help to you.





J.T. Chris said:


> Welcome to the forum. A good list of dead guys you like to read there. _On The Road _is one of those books that sticks with you for life.
> 
> It's good to see another short story writer around these parts.





T.S.Bowman said:


> I think I may have to try my hand at a couple of short stories, I have a couple of them started but I haven't looked at them in a while.



I think short stories are the best way to start. I find it much easier to develop structure, and weed out what of my narratives is ultimately unimportant. It's very easy to get carried away if you allow yourself to keep everything. Although, that's not to say that's everyone's problem. I have a habit, like I said, of writing pretty sentences that aren't important, which weigh down and distract from the messages I try to communicate with my work.



bazz cargo said:


> Hi DCG,
> don't worry about Bish, He is still Jazzed on winning an award. I think it was from the American Undertakers Guild, for thinking outside the box.
> 
> Welcome in and put your feet up. Have a great time and I will see ya round.



Wow! That's really great! Congratulations Bishop! And thank you! I'll be sure to keep my feet up for a bit. I've got some reading to do. 



Blade said:


> :hi:Welcome to the forums.
> 
> Pretentious twenty somethings are my favourite. Freshly released into the wild, darting wildly in all directions, laughing in the wrong spots,:scratch: bring them on.:welcoming:
> 
> Your list of favourite authors does look solid though.:grin:



Thank you! I read them myself.
I can feel thistles in my feet, but I'm sure they'll harden into callouses soon enough. The wild looks like to much fun.



J Anfinson said:


> Welcome. You've got the right idea about making those first ten posts critiquing other people's work. That goes a long way to getting replies on your own. Hope you stick around, there's a lot to learn here.



I think so. I'm looking for work that I feel I can really help with though. I've read a few stories on here, and I've been pondering my responses. I don't want to offer anything too hasty.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 21, 2014)

You don't need no education (or dark sarcasm in the classroom for that matter); you need only do exactly what you're already doing to be a good writer. Step one: read. Step two: write. The more you do those two things, obviously, the better off you'll be. I encourage you to read a variety of different authors, genres, styles, and lengths, which you appear to be halfway into doing yourself. I find that the more new and different material I read, the more my creative juices flow. And I should know something about juices: I'm a pancreas.

Critique often. My writing now could beat the crap out of my writing three months ago even, so don't hesitate, and I owe all that to discovering what I like, what I don't like, and what could work in different situations, all from spending some quality time with pieces on this site. By all means, have at it.

If you have any questions, please let me know.

In the meantime, Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 21, 2014)

DCG said:


> My favorite authors are Camus, Vonnegut, Lovecraft, Kerouac and I'm just now exploring the poetry of T.S Eliot. Most of what I'm writing now is an exploration of absurdist philosophy.



I approve of your reading choice. If you've a thing for absurdism, look into the prose poems of Russell Edson and the prose (it's quite poetic) of Samuel Beckett, especially his nohow on collection.
Anyway, welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh cool, nice to meet you, DCG. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome to WF.

P.S. I'm 6'1, 185.


----------

